# Illustrator Pinsel nur auf Ebene anwenden



## Ador (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in Illustrator CC 2015 mit einem Pinsel nur und ausschließlich auf 1 ausgewählten Ebene zeichnen?
Aus einem anderen Programm kenne ich das unter z.B. "Clipping Group". Sinnvoll zum zeichnen von Schatten, sodass ich nur auf der einen Ebene zeichnen kann und nicht alles was ausversehen daneben geht auch wieder weg machen muss.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Vielleicht verstehe ich dich auch falsch, aber in Illustrator zeichnet man immer auf der ausgewählten Ebene.
Oder was meinst du?

Grüße


----------



## Ador (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo und danke für deine Antwort.
Ich kenne mich mit Illustrator noch nicht so gut aus.

Ich habe eine Figur die auf einer Ebene ist und lauter andere Ebenen mit anderen Dingen. Nun möchte ich der Figur ein paar Schatten verpassen. Diese Schatten sollen natürlich nur auf der Figur sein. "Pinsel" ich nun, wird aber immer auf der gesamten Zeichenfläche gezeichnet und nicht nur auf der Ebene mit der Figur.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
es wird auf der aktiven Ebene gezeichnet und du zeichnest dann auf der gesamten Ebene welche immer so groß ist wie dein Artboard.
Willst du nur innerhalb eines Elementes Zeichnen musst du dir eine Schnittmaske erstellen.
Falls ich immer noch nicht so ganz verstanden habe was genau du erreichen willst kannst du gerne ein Screenshot oder animiertes gif hier hochladen um dein Vorgehen zu verdeutlichen.

Grüße


----------

